# HYMER 1986 Electrical/Water pump problems



## minaburret (Aug 13, 2017)

Just looking for a bit of input to see if anyone can help with what the problem is:

Its a HYmer 1986 554 model:

Its electrics had been operating fine and then there were no 12V appliances working even when connected to a 220V supply.Fridge and plugs worked but no lights, water, toilet rinse wasn't working either.

Someone else checked the fuses and it appeared one had blown - didn't know which this was as I didn't have my reference at the time plus the water in the leisure battery had all gone. So he advised me to replace the fuse and refill the water which I did - left it 24hrs but still nothing. SO - I replaced the battery and EVERYTHING started working - lights, toilet rinse AND Water for shower and kitchen sink.

By the following morning - the water had stopped working again - no water for shower or kitchen sink but the toilet rinse was working and the lights. Later on that day I checked all the fuses as I had found the reference - all fuses are good and in correct place with correct amp. Some lights had stopped all together, some were very faint and the toilet rinse had stopped. My battery isn't charging so I think the battery charger has a fault. Once that battery is flat I replaced it with another battery - everything worked EXCEPT the water to the shower and the kitchen sink.

So at the moment im rotating batteries but still have no water - I dont understand why on the first change of the battery the water pump was working, and now despite changing to new battery it doesn't work.

Are these two seperant issues do you think? The battery charger isn't working and I now have a faulty water pump?? or are the battery charger and water pump linked in someway?? 

Or is there a hidden fuse somewhere that I've not thought about that would affect the water pump but nothing else? I have checked the fuse box next to the steering wheel with all 12V appliance fuses in it - they all seem good.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

All guesswork but to make progress, get the battery charger replaced or repaired. Perhaps the battery charger is actually discharging your battery.
If so, perhaps it also causes a voltage drop which means some items can cope, others not.
Anyway you know for sure where the first fault is, so suggest you tackle that and see what happens then.
Bill


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I believe that your Hymer has a submersible pump and the taps power the pump by means of a microswitch located in the tap head and I will base these thoughts on that presumption. Please forgive me if I am stating the bleeding obvious.

Does the same water pump power the toilet flush and the taps? Can you hear the pump in your fresh water tank operate when you flush the toilet. If that is the case then once the pump is running then water will flow from any tap you open. If this is the situation ( then it's likely that the microswitch in the taps are taps have failed. Some switches can be changed and others require a tap replacement.

If the pump only operates the non working taps then you need to check if the pump is working. Place the probes on the terminal points and open the taps to see if the power is getting to the pump. If you are not getting a reading then disconnect the pump (very easy and no DIY skills required, just photograph it before taking it apart so its easy to re assemble). Place the pump in a bucket of water and connect to your spare battery. If it works then you have established that your pump is working and the problem lay elsewhere (let it run for a while as I have had a rogue pump that worked intermittently) if not working then you will likely need a replacement. 

If the pump works try locating the wires that power the taps, they are usually easily accessible. Disconnect them and create a circuit ,in the past and used a bell push as an emergency repair when the microswitch has malfunctioned as you are just making a circuit when you push the button which activates the pump. It was better than an on/off switch as they can be left on and forgotten. If the pump fires up then the problems lay with your taps.

With regards to the Electroblock charger not working, I had a small fuse located under the drivers seat (LHD) that powered a sensor within the charger (sorry don't know the technical ins and outs). I was told that if this wasn't intact then the battery wouldn't receive a charge. 

Does the fridge run on 12v when the engine is running? 

On my 2001 Hymer 584 the Electroblock stopped working and it was found that under the dash (right hand side on LHD) there is a scotchlock that connects the ignition to the charger. It is a thin (purple?) wire that tells the charger when the engine is running and switches on the charger. The scotchlocks are prone to failure as the wire is so thin and works loose within the connection. Re connect and check to see if that makes a difference. 

Hope that helps, they are all cost free checks that don't require a lot of skill just a bit of times and patience. I always try and get into the habit of photographing jobs before disassembly as my Hymer water pump was bizarrely connected brown to blue and blew fuses if I changed it around.

Terry


----------

